# Inundation of classical quotes



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting my hugeous collection of classical quotes, most somewhat barbed, here:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/classical-quotes----lots-of-them
> 
> If you have your own favorite quotes, you can post them in this thread. I'll add them to my page if I am so moved.


----------

